# Blueprint of new indoor table



## jareeed2 (Nov 22, 2011)

(under construction) but heres the layout...

A=plex glass
B=finished wood


----------



## tortoise-kid (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh wow that looks good. I wish I could draw like that.  lol


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tort kid do i think i have enough room if i aqquire a
Third redfoot.. This table is 6x3 and would be winter only


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 24, 2011)

Generally if you get a new tort, you want to keep them separated for 3-6 months (quarantined). In that case, you could use a rubbermaid storage box (Xmas Tree storage boxes are quite large and will be on sale seasonally soon). You can cut out part of the lid and replace with screen or plexiglass.

Bigger is always better, but you have to start somewhere to calculate your tort enclosure size/#torts. Depends on the size of your tort.
I have heard various calculations: 
* 8 X by 4 X the tortoise's length.
*one square foot per inch of tortoise length.
Redfoots do get larger, so you want to plan ahead. In a few years, housing 3 will take a fair amount of space inside.
Yours is a very nice size!


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol the math is killing me... Soo lets say i have three 9 inch tortoises... How big we sayingg? 

Is my 6x3 table way to small  ?


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 26, 2011)

*thinking painfully*...

That is 27 inches of tort. Using the two ways....
*72" x 32" per tort. (that seems a bit excessive), lol
*27 sq feet of enclosure, or 9x3. 6x3 would work if you added a second level, or made sort of an 'L' shape with a connecting door.

I do think the bigger the tort, the less accurate these guidelines are. 
6'x3' is a good start for the two torts (see below about your outside enclosure). 
Not sure what other RF owners would say about an enclosure size for three 9inch torts, you will get MANY opinions, but here is one thread I found advising about one adult RF-
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Redfoot-Enclosure--21344#axzz1epXo4WYi
Obviously, if you add a second or third tort, you don't have to double or triple the size...

Now, you have a great outdoor enclosure, so if you will only be overwintering them in the tort table, then I think you can fudge the size a bit. I see you live in Boston, so obviously they will be inside for 6 months?
You can also PM some other Redfoot owners like Kristina (lives in the North) about what setups they have in winter.


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow thank you! Your answer helped me alot.. Quck questions though that im still a little fuzzy on.. So the 6x3 is good for now. How long will it take my redfoots to reach the 9inch plus mark? They are about just below 5 inches now??
And how do i find someones name to PM
Them.. Like for exame you said to PM kristina.. How would i find her name? Lol im new to the site


----------



## coreyc (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's her link hope it help's http://www.tortoiseforum.org/User-Kristina#axzz1eqeqj500


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome.. Thanks!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 26, 2011)

Or, if you find a thread with that person's entry, look on the lower Left of that thread and you will see the PM and FIND options. Click on PM to, well, PM them.
(knowing how fast RF's grow it out of my league...)


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol alrighty.. Thank you i apreciate all of your helpp !!


----------

